# Ship to shore radio choices



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking to put new boat (2007 Lowe 165FM) on Lake Erie this spring. Any recommendations for a ship to shore?

Looking at this-seems like a great price on a unit.

Standard Horizon Explorer Class D DSC VHF Marine Radio GX1600W (Ebay)

Thanks


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Dont know that specific radio but any radio is only as good as the antenna. You need at least Shakespeare 5225 or equivalent. And it needs to be vertical to work correctly (raked back looks cool but the radio wont work!)


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Meerkat is correct. Focus on the antenna and the cabling/connectors. That's what drives the performance of the VHF, much more than the radio itself. I'm not familiar with that particular model radio, but Standard Horizon makes very good VHF products. I would research Shakespeare for the antenna.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Stay away from Uniden. I am disgusted with their customer service right now. They do not have a phone number listed on their website. You are supposed to leave a written request on their customer service webpage. I did that and it went unanswered for 5 days. I found my owners manual and there was a phone number on the manual. I called it and they were no better in person. After going 10 minutes with the customer service person I asked to speak to a supervisor. Of coarse there wasn't one available and the customer service representative transferred me to a supervisor call back line. Needless to say, I am still waiting for a call back. This unit is only 6 months old and does not work. They are doing nothing to make the situation better.


----------

